# Alex Mercer vs Spiderman.



## Agmaster (Jun 13, 2009)

Location; Prototype NY.  Totally in character.  Turn off *Carnage*'s CIS if it matters.  No outer hero direct support.  We'll say a cure will take atleast 36 hours.  Anyways, *Carnage*'s a person of interest.


----------



## Ulti (Jun 13, 2009)

Dunno who'd win but I'll post some feats I found on another site for Alex.

-He can shape shift weapons with his arms. 
-Has big claws that can shred with ease.
-Has a blade that can cut through flesh like butter.
-Has a whip that can reach, (I'm not good with measuring distance) I say about 40 meters?
-Can turn his hands to boulders for powerful blows.
-Has a shield that can take a rocket. (breaks afterwards) Regenerates.
-Also has armor to increase durability. (I just got it so I don't know by how much)
-Has thermal and infected visions.
-Consumes people to heal himself a bit and can shape shift to that person. This includes voice mimicry. Can only shape shift as the last consume person.
-Obtains skill and memories from consumed victims. For example, if he consumes Bruce Wayne, he has his skill sets, and knows everything he knows about the Justice League. (I don't think he'll get power sets from super heroes though)
-Can lift and throw cars. Can also enhance his strength to lift trucks.
-Has various AOE powers like launching spikes from all over his body, create shockwaves when hitting the ground, and launch spikes from the ground when equipped with claws.
-Can sprint on walls and glide for a short period of time.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2009)

Current Spidey? Alex wins 6/10


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 13, 2009)

Ooh, should I have made this vs. Venom instead?  Those two are closer to each other.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 13, 2009)

Alex Mercer destroys Spidey, the guy doesn't even need a shield he can take missles to the face.

Also his regen's pretty good.


----------



## Slips (Jun 13, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Ooh, should I have made this vs. Venom instead?  Those two are closer to each other.



Carnage would be even better

Alex has mad durability too hell I just elbow dropped a tank from the top of the empire state building then proceeded to pick it up and throw it at a helicopter


----------



## Yammy (Jun 13, 2009)

Alex wins this against Venom, Antivenom and Spiderman. 

Carnage would be a battle.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 14, 2009)

Shifted to Carnage.  Though I got shit for info on Carnage these days.  Memory's hazy.


----------



## Itachi2000 (Jun 14, 2009)

Senior Partner said:


> Dunno who'd win but I'll post some feats I found on another site for Alex.
> 
> -He can shape shift weapons with his arms.
> -Has big claws that can shred with ease.
> ...



Pfft Spiderman is strong enough to knockdown a Herald with his Fist 

sarcasm


----------



## NemeBro (Jun 14, 2009)

I have read on another site Alex survived a nuclear missile explosion.

Is this true?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 14, 2009)

Clearly spidy wins 

Lol, I love that image so much.  Just hilarious stuff.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 14, 2009)

Enclave said:


> Clearly spidy wins
> 
> Lol, I love that image so much.  Just hilarious stuff.



:amazed WTf when did that happen?


----------



## Itachi2000 (Jun 14, 2009)

Enclave said:


> Clearly spidy wins
> 
> Lol, I love that image so much.  Just hilarious stuff.



/thread
Photoshop edited?


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Jun 14, 2009)

Precrisis cross over, IIRC Superman wasn't expecting the punch or Spider-Man to be strong, that is why it was able to take him off guard like that.

Reminds me of the crossover Superman had with the Hulk where he just stood there and let the Hulk pound away at him, with the Hulk's punches doing absolutely nothing.

EDIT:


----------



## Itachi2000 (Jun 14, 2009)

Kamen Rider Godzilla said:


> *Precrisis* cross over, IIRC Superman wasn't expecting the punch or Spider-Man to be strong, that is why it was able to take him off guard like that.
> 
> Reminds me of the crossover Superman had with the Hulk where he just stood there and let the Hulk pound away at him, with the Hulk's punches doing absolutely nothing.



:S ah ok, wait Precrisis you mean the same guy who toss planet and sneeze a solar system?
well OP never specified if Jobber Aura is off Spiderman wins


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Jun 14, 2009)

Itachi2000 said:


> :S ah ok, wait Precrisis you mean the same guy who toss planet and sneeze a solar system?
> well OP never specified if Jobber Aura is off Spiderman wins



IIRC Superman was weakened by Red Sun radiation.


----------



## Itachi2000 (Jun 14, 2009)

Kamen Rider Godzilla said:


> IIRC Superman was weakened by Red Sun radiation.



and Spiderman's Jobber Aura


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2009)

Kamen Rider Godzilla said:


> IIRC Superman was weakened by Red Sun radiation.



As I recall it wasn't Superman who was weakened but rather Spidy who was powered up with red sun radiation.  True, red sun radiation doesn't work that way, but that didn't matter because it's a silly crossover comic that is non-canon.


----------



## Ulti (Jun 15, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> I have read on another site Alex survived a nuclear missile explosion.
> 
> Is this true?




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IA0LFzaGQc[/YOUTUBE]


----------

